# Plymouth Town Meeting balks at live police demonstration



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Plymouth Town Meeting balks at live police demonstration
They were all dressed up with no place to tase*

By Frank Mand 
Wicked Local Plymouth
Posted Apr 02, 2011 @ 06:22 PM
Last update Apr 02, 2011 @ 06:38 PM

PLYMOUTH - 
Sometimes Town Meeting representatives get a little carried away on the big day. They talk too loudly, wave their arms, and just before a vote is taken, yell out "point of order, point of order." But nothing they do justifies being tased.

Police Chief Michael Botieri went to the podium midway through Saturday's town meeting to explain his request for project A4 of Article 9 on the annual town warrant asking for $154,586 to purchase 85 taser devices and to provide training in their use for his 100-person department.

Read more: Plymouth Town Meeting balks at live police demonstration - Plymouth, MA - Wicked Local Plymouth Plymouth Town Meeting balks at live police demonstration - Plymouth, MA - Wicked Local Plymouth

Facebook video: Login | Facebook​


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

OfficerObie59 said:


> *Plymouth Town Meeting balks at live police demonstration*
> *They were all dressed up with no place to tase*
> 
> By Frank Mand
> ...


Undoubtedly these same pols will have no problem voicing "outrage" upon seeing an instance with uneducated eyes when a taser is deployed against a hostile or non compliant suspect. The chief was trying to educate them...they wanted no part of it.

They will bury their collective heads in the sand when comes to the tools police need to defend themselves yet will find the nearest reporter to voice their expertise upon the first hint of controversy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

I found a picture of the people in the audience:


----------

